# Golovkin vs Geale now for WBA Super and IBO title - 26th July at Madison Square Garden



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

See Boxrec. IBO title. But no WBA title.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

How does that work???


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> How does that work???


That is a truly excellent question?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

If Geale wins the worlds his oyster and belts will mean nothing in the scheme things..... But it does sound strange


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Finally , great fight this two of the very best in the division fighting each other , fuck the trinkets this fight is all a fan of the sport can ask for . 

Initial prediction ? GGG late stoppage of Geale ., around the 10th the towel comes in ( hope I'm wrong and it goes the distance but I can't see it personally) .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Can not wait. Golovkin by Ko within 6 rds.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Finally , great fight this two of the very best in the division fighting each other , fuck the trinkets this fight is all a fan of the sport can ask for .


Spot on. Big enough fight the belt is very much secondary.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Boxrec is quite often changed as time goes on.

Who cares anyway, great fight.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Boxrec is quite often changed as time goes on.
> 
> Who cares anyway, great fight.


There are any number of possibilities yet. But hopefully the fight is at least set in concrete.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Come on lads , initial predictions and views will be appreciated I'm sure , mines up already and barring injury to either fighter before hand I will stick with it .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Daniel UD.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Daniel UD.


Socks do you want to do a 1 month avatar bet on the fight ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Socks do you want to do a 1 month avatar bet on the fight ?


Sure, name the conditions?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Geale by "no mas" retirement.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Sure, name the conditions?


* One month avatar.
* I'm picking Golovkin, you're picking Geale.
* Doesn't matter if the win is points or ko/tko. The bet is just on the winner of the fight.

Deal ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Geale by "no mas" retirement.


:deal


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> * One month avatar.
> * I'm picking Golovkin, you're picking Geale.
> * Doesn't matter if the win is points or ko/tko. The bet is just on the winner of the fight.
> 
> Deal ?


Deal.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Going with my head: Golovkin by stoppage
Going with my heart: Geale UD

I'd would love it if Daniel can beat or even stop Golovkin. But I just cant' see it happening.

Having said that...has anyone ever seen their amateur fight? I haven't and would like to.

I did find this looking for it:






:lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Geale by "no mas" retirement.


I suspect you're a tad pissed Dale , in the event you ain't and fancy a avo bet I'm ya man .


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I suspect you're a tad pissed Dale , in the event you ain't and fancy a avo bet I'm ya man .


No mate, no piss for the last couple of days, toning it down a bit in order to get back in shape. I was stirring the pot with that, I don't know if GGG will retire mid fight saying "no mas", I don't even know if he speaks Spanish :conf


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> Deal.


How about me for 3 months? I go for GGG. I will be nice enough to let Francis take the first dabs.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> How about me for 3 months? I go for GGG. I will be nice enough to let Francis take the first dabs.


Nice enough? you have no choice, he got in first.

I'll do another month with you though, same conditions.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> Nice enough? you have no choice, he got in first.
> 
> I'll do another month with you though, same conditions.


1 month it is you pussy.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> No mate, no piss for the last couple of days, toning it down a bit in order to get back in shape. I was stirring the pot with that, I don't know if GGG will retire mid fight saying "no mas", I don't even know if he speaks Spanish :conf


Lol getting ready for Mundine @ catch weight aye ? Fuck I hate long haul but I'd gladly trip down under for that . Hey spar with Sakio for it and I could be your cut man :smile


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Lol getting ready for Mundine @ catch weight aye ? Fuck I hate long haul but I'd gladly trip down under for that . Hey spar with Sakio for it and I could be your cut man :smile


:lol: I'd have love to have stayed in the game when I was young and got in to a position to fight Mundine.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> No mate, no piss for the last couple of days, toning it down a bit in order to* get back in shape*. I was stirring the pot with that, I don't know if GGG will retire mid fight saying "no mas", I don't even know if he speaks Spanish :conf


Dales now that your boy Gorilla Soliman has a world title trinket if he defends his title in Oz surely he would get you a slot on his undercard for your much anticipated 2nd pro fight. Surely ?


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

GGG TKO mid rounds.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Great news for Geale, surely one of the biggest wins by an aussie ever if he gets up i think. I think geale will start off strong boxing and moving but i can see GGG catching him going straight backwards and dazing him, and then finishing him soon after, i hope to god that i am wrong though


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Great news for Geale, surely one of the biggest wins by an aussie ever if he gets up i think. I think geale will start off strong boxing and moving but i can see GGG catching him going straight backwards and dazing him, and then finishing him soon after, i hope to god that i am wrong though


Yeah I think you and @Josey Wales are right but you gotta love the brass balls on the Aussie contingent at the moment. Multiple guys calling out the baddest men in world boxing. Kovalev and GGG. Yeah I heaped Berridge in as an ANZAC.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Apparently this fight is still waiting for WBA approval according to Ausboxing.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Geales workrate, handspeed and footwork will trouble GGG but his lack of power will most likely be his downfall in this fight because WHEN he gets in trouble, GGG won't be cautious.

I hope his statements about improving his punching power are true because he will need every bit of it.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sox said:


> Boxrec is quite often changed as time goes on.
> 
> Who cares anyway, great fight.


I was right, IBO *and WBA* are up on Boxrec now. :happy


----------



## Brigga (Sep 18, 2013)

Super time for all the Aussie middleweights. Just heard that Jarrod Fletcher will fight Danny Jacobs for the WBA Regular title and with Geale fighting Golovkin and Sammys win the other day, its a super time for Australian Boxing.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

The majority of the backslapper brigade seems to be writing their boy Geale off in this fight..... I'm not so sure, I give Geale as good a chance as anyone to deflate the tyres and the possible myth that is ---------- Gennady Golvkin


----------



## The Mirage (Aug 27, 2013)

HBO has had THE say in this one. They had no interest in Jarrod from the get-go. Luckily for Aussie fans they deemed Gealey as a suitable opponent, which of course he is!


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Going by the Wood fight Geale has been working on his power so some people may very well be surprised by what happens in this fight.

My prediction - Geale takes GGG the distance and wins on points.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Kel said:


> The majority of the backslapper brigade seems to be writing their boy Geale off in this fight..... I'm not so sure, I give Geale as good a chance as anyone to deflate the tyres and the possible myth that is ---------- Gennady Golvkin


I agree with you here, THAt is a power fighter, the last few opponents we've seen him fight haven't been top shelf and they've tried to fight him, I recon Geale boxes to a decision.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Geale S/D betting with my heart. GO GEALE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> I was right, IBO *and WBA* are up on Boxrec now. :happy


Boxrec prob got things confused with the Super and Regular nonsense from WBA.

apparently Jarrod Fletcher will be fighting Daniel Jacobs for the WBA 'Regular' belt

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/fletcher-to-fight-jacobs-for-wba-middleweight-title-248542


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Brigga said:


> Super time for all the Aussie middleweights. Just heard that Jarrod Fletcher will fight Danny Jacobs for the WBA Regular title and with Geale fighting Golovkin and Sammys win the other day, its a super time for Australian Boxing.


great time for Aussie boxing!

In a perfect world
Geale beats GGG and gets the winner of Martinez VS Cotto for IBO, WBA Super, WBC.
Sam Solimon in the mean time unfies IBF, WBO by beating Quillan

Geale VS Solimon for all the marbles in Sydney!!

wishing thinking maybe


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Golovkin by late stoppage but I would be happy if Geale pulled it off, always good to see an underdog go against the odds and win.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Boys I agree Aussie boxing is up producing "fighters " again after years in the doldrums ( except for a few warriors like Kats ) growing up i was always taught about how tough an Aussie fighter was ( right hard cu#ts ) hopefully this new generation of fighters can make in roads reversing the damage to the sports reputation down under a few of your plastic fighters of recent years have caused to it , hoping Geale can prevail ( not a bad signature for Sox that ) lol to tell the truth this fight has all the makings of Calzaghe v Lacy about it but still my head tells me GGG will stop young Geale around the latter stages of the fight ( possible just shy of the championship rounds ) . G'on Gealey as you would say .


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

http://www.news.com.au/sport/boxing...n-boxer-to-shine/story-fndkzthy-1226943057167


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

It is an enormous bunch of bullshit that Geale can't punch. He might not have a clean KO punch but he can punch. Ask Roman Karmazin?

Karmazin ended up in hospital for a week after the Geale fight.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

zelky said:


> It is an enormous bunch of bullshit that Geale can't punch. He might not have a clean KO punch but he can punch. Ask Roman Karmazin?
> 
> Karmazin ended up in hospital for a week after the Geale fight.


Absolutely spot on Zelky.

Garth Wood is another one, who hadn't been knocked out except in his second fight, until Daniel pummeled him.
Most will say Garth ain't very good, though he's not much different to most of Golovkins opponents up until just a few fights ago.

Also, even though Daniel lost to Darren Barker, check out the post fight photos of both. 
Darren looks a mess with 2 black eyes and swollen, while there's barely a mark on Daniel.

All the talk about Daniel being chinny is bullshit too, he's had 30 fights and never been hurt as far as I'm aware.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

I was pretty blown away by how Daniel hurt Garth in the first round. I was wondering if Garth may have done it tough getting to the weight to get hurt like that etc...but it was still a great shot.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

zelky said:


> It is an enormous bunch of bullshit that Geale can't punch. He might not have a clean KO punch but he can punch. Ask Roman Karmazin?
> 
> Karmazin ended up in hospital for a week after the Geale fight.


Nope Geales is definately not a puncher. He is a tidy boxer who wins fights primarily with his pitter patter volume style. Very good at what he does but not a puncher.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Brigga said:


> Super time for all the Aussie middleweights. Just heard that *Jarrod Fletcher will fight Danny Jacobs* for the WBA Regular title and with Geale fighting Golovkin and Sammys win the other day, its a super time for Australian Boxing.


Jacobs by KO.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

zelky said:


> I was pretty blown away by how Daniel hurt Garth in the first round. I was wondering if Garth may have done it tough getting to the weight to get hurt like that etc...but it was still a great shot.


Geale was all business early against Wood. Never gave him a look in.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The WBA finally got their act together and the Geale - Golovkin fight is now for both the WBA Super and IBO titles.

Still can't understand how the IBO got caught up in this one. 

But things have worked out well for Geale. He's gone from an undercard slot against Macklin to a headliner against Golovkin for multiple belts.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

GGG has been IBO Middleweight champ since wining the vacant belt against Lajuan Simon in December 20011.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> The WBA finally got their act together and the Geale - Golovkin fight is now for both the WBA Super and IBO titles.
> 
> Still can't understand how the IBO got caught up in this one.


Golovkin brings both the WBA and the IBO titles into this fight - he won the vacant version of it by beating Lajuan Simon in 2011.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

zelky said:


> GGG has been IBO Middleweight champ since wining the vacant belt against Lajuan Simon in December 20011.


snap


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

If Geale wins he will do a Hopkins and not bother paying the IBO fee I reckon. He doesn't even acknowledge the IBO now on his twiter or in interviews.

https://twitter.com/RealDealGeale

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/7991774/felix-sturm-daniel-geale-unify-title-belts-germany



> Germany.
> 
> "I'm truly thankful to be fighting in this unification bout with Felix Sturm," Geale said. "My promoter, Gary Shaw, has promised me the biggest fights and he's kept his word. Fighting in Germany is a very difficult task, but I was successful there once before when I captured my first world title against Sebastian Sylvester. My goal will be to beat Sturm in his homeland and bring his title back to Australia once again. I'm fighting for my country and all the kids I train at the Grange Old School Boxing gym."
> 
> Said Shaw,


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

zelky said:


> GGG has been IBO Middleweight champ since wining the vacant belt against Lajuan Simon in December 20011.


:good


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Nope Geales is definately not a puncher. He is a tidy boxer who wins fights primarily with his pitter patter volume style. Very good at what he does but not a puncher.


Correct , an accumulative puncher if you like volume = win especially v below world class level opponents , what I liked about Geales performance v the out of his depth Wood was the angles Geale was throwing punches from and the ruthlessness attitude in the way he went about his business , I'm not counting Young Geale out in this fight by any means but he will get stopped before the 10th as there's a massive gulf in class between Garth & GGG and between the likes of Barker for that matter , good to see GGG stepping up to true World class in Geale though .


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Come on boys put more money on Geale so I can get better odds for GGG. If anyone realistically thinks Geale stands a good chance against GGG, they are either 1. High or 2. Stupid beyond help. The bookies dont offer 9-1 odds for nothing, it is their job to mug punters like Sox.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Come on boys put more money on Geale so I can get better odds for GGG. If anyone realistically thinks Geale stands a good chance against GGG, they are either 1. High or 2. Stupid beyond help. The bookies dont offer 9-1 odds for nothing, it is their job to mug punters like Sox.


http://www.bettingpro.com.au/catego...e-v-joshua-clottey-betting-tips-201404090010/



> Anthony Mundine to win by a decision or technical decision is $2.05. Mundine to win by KO, TKO or disqualification is $3.75. Clottey to win by KO, TKO or disqualification is $5.50 and to win by decision or technical decision is $6.00.


:yep:deal
GO GEALE!!!!!!!:happy


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Come on boys put more money on Geale so I can get better odds for GGG. *If anyone realistically thinks Geale stands a good chance against GGG, they are either 1. High or 2. Stupid beyond help.* The bookies dont offer 9-1 odds for nothing, it is their job to mug punters like Sox.


So which one am I donkeycock?

I've already put money Daniel, and I'll probably plonk a little more on yet.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> So which one am I donkeycock?
> 
> I've already put money Daniel, and I'll probably plonk a little more on yet.


High on licking Geale's sweaty balls.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Nope Geales is definately not a puncher. He is a tidy boxer who wins fights primarily with his pitter patter volume style. Very good at what he does but not a puncher.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Oska said:


>


Is it fair to say he seems to have a stronger body punch rather than when he goes upstairs? He's cut a few guys down like that now.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> High on licking Geale's sweaty balls.


You'd know all about that, hiding out in the locker room of Mundines gym...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


>


No pitter patter there. Poor old Garth got the shit punched out of him.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oska said:


>


LOL good one buddy. Showing Geales stop a journeyman proves that he's a puncher does it.:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Is it fair to say he seems to have a stronger body punch rather than when he goes upstairs? He's cut a few guys down like that now.


It was a completely different Geale against Wood than we've seen previously.

Wood might be an agricultural brawler but he's proved himself hard to stop. Victor Oganov is a big puncher who hit Wood with everything bar the corner stool couldn't stop him. Mundine (twice) and Soliman couldn't put him away either. Geale just blasted him out of there.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Come on boys put more money on Geale so I can get better odds for GGG. If anyone realistically thinks Geale stands a good chance against GGG, they are either 1. High or 2. Stupid beyond help. The bookies dont offer 9-1 odds for nothing, it is their job to mug punters like Sox.


You still living underneath that bridge since you put your house on Mundine beating Clottey, ya fucken idiot? :lol:


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> LOL good one buddy. Showing Geales stop a journeyman proves that he's a puncher does it.:lol:


You said he wasn't a puncher......he was a puncher in that fight? :bbb


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> You still living underneath that bridge since you put your house on Mundine beating Clottey, ya fucken idiot? :lol:


Ya do gotta love that great retort by Donkey though, he does have a sense of humour.
Who was he at ESB, considering he's an impostor?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Ya do gotta love that great retort by Donkey though, he does have a sense of humour.
> Who was he at ESB, considering he's an impostor?


bettingman


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Ya do gotta love that great retort by Donkey though, he does have a sense of humour.
> Who was he at ESB, considering he's an impostor?


Yeh Donkey is alright for a knobhead. :yep


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> bettingman


Hey Mutt school me on alias's , former ESB lads here under new names please mate , what user name is Tony Hood using for example ? He was a tidy poster before he let Ty cock head get to him .


----------



## The Beave (Jun 13, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Hey Mutt school me on alias's , former ESB lads here under new names please mate , what user name is Tony Hood using for example ? He was a tidy poster before he let Ty cock head get to him .


Yep it's hard to get a handle on all these alias's


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

The Beave said:


> Yep it's hard to get a handle on all these alias's


I saw what you did there :lol:


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Hey Mutt school me on alias's , former ESB lads here under new names please mate , what user name is Tony Hood using for example ? He was a tidy poster before he let Ty cock head get to him .


When you find out please let me know. He still owes me $200 for the Mundine v Wood 2 fight.


----------



## left jab danny (Jul 31, 2013)

Just plonked $400 on Geale at $8 on centrebet.
Gealey gets past the first 4 rds without to much punishment he will finish all over the top of ggg.
I really feel that Geale is really sitting down on his punches now and i think a few ppl will get a shock when Geale starts to rock him in the latter rds.
I've never been sold on GGG stamina and the fact that Geale fights like the energizer bunny from rd 1 to the final bell will hold him in good stead.
Get ready boys Geale is gunna shock him like an electric eel.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

left jab danny said:


> Just plonked $400 on Geale at $8 on centrebet.
> Gealey gets past the first 4 rds without to much punishment he will finish all over the top of ggg.
> I really feel that Geale is really sitting down on his punches now and i think a few ppl will get a shock when Geale starts to rock him in the latter rds.
> I've never been sold on GGG stamina and the fact that Geale fights like the energizer bunny from rd 1 to the final bell will hold him in good stead.
> Get ready boys Geale is gunna shock him like an electric eel.


:good


----------



## The Beave (Jun 13, 2013)

left jab danny said:


> Just plonked $400 on Geale at $8 on centrebet.
> Gealey gets past the first 4 rds without to much punishment he will finish all over the top of ggg.
> I really feel that Geale is really sitting down on his punches now and i think a few ppl will get a shock when Geale starts to rock him in the latter rds.
> I've never been sold on GGG stamina and the fact that Geale fights like the energizer bunny from rd 1 to the final bell will hold him in good stead.
> Get ready boys Geale is gunna shock him like an electric eel.


Cost yourself $400 when BET365 is offering $9

http://www.bet365.com.au/home/FlashGen4/WebConsoleApp.asp?stf=1


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Gary Shaw: Geale won't fight scared like Macklin did.

http://www.boxingscene.com/shaw-geale-wont-scared-golovkin-like-macklin---78792


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

left jab danny said:


> Just plonked $400 on Geale at $8 on centrebet.
> Gealey gets past the first 4 rds without to much punishment he will finish all over the top of ggg.
> I really feel that Geale is really sitting down on his punches now and i think a few ppl will get a shock when Geale starts to rock him in the latter rds.
> I've never been sold on GGG stamina and the fact that Geale fights like the energizer bunny from rd 1 to the final bell will hold him in good stead.
> Get ready boys Geale is gunna shock him like an electric eel.


My new bestest friend. :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

left jab danny said:


> Just plonked $400 on Geale at $8 on centrebet.
> Gealey gets past the first 4 rds without to much punishment he will finish all over the top of ggg.
> I really feel that Geale is really sitting down on his punches now and i think a few ppl will get a shock when Geale starts to rock him in the latter rds.
> I've never been sold on GGG stamina and the fact that Geale fights like the energizer bunny from rd 1 to the final bell will hold him in good stead.
> Get ready boys Geale is gunna shock him like an electric eel.


Will be a nice little earner if Geale salutes.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Beave said:


> Cost yourself $400 when BET365 is offering $9
> 
> http://www.bet365.com.au/home/FlashGen4/WebConsoleApp.asp?stf=1


Speaking of bets, I see you've found a way to welch on your last one Kel :rolleyes


----------



## left jab danny (Jul 31, 2013)

Spider said:


> Will be a nice little earner if Geale salutes.


Sure would be bud,lets just say I'm quietly confidant as long as he doesn't get caught with something big early.
It's a shame this fight isn't getting more press in the main stream media it certainly deserves more.
When the fight was announced the other day there was a tiny little 4 line article in the melbourne herald sun,hopefully it gets more press as the fight gets closer.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

The press will get more intense about this fight a couple of weeks out from the fight, our man Grantlee will make sure of that


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Geale to start fast and outwork GGG over the first 6 rounds. GGG to close the distance and land the better shots, slowing Geale down over the second half if the fight, possibly dropping him later in the fight. 
GGG to claim a close points victory; say, 116-113


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Bwgcolman said:


> Geale to start fast and outwork GGG over the first 6 rounds. GGG to close the distance and land the better shots, slowing Geale down over the second half if the fight, possibly dropping him later in the fight.
> GGG to claim a close points victory; say, 116-113


You are most likely right, Bwgcolman, mate, I think your about right, my heart says Gealey absolutely shows GGG up but you're most likely right.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Video: Geale talks strategy for Golovkin fight.

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-geale-talks-strategy-golovkin-title-clash--78820


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Even the Bogan Backslappers Clique on here are picking Golovkin to beat their boy Geales. I think thats quite telling.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Even the Bogan Backslappers Clique on here are picking Golovkin to beat their boy Geales. I think thats quite telling.


Not this little black bogan, I have Daniel ahead on all 3 cards. :deal

I'm preparing your new avatar as we speak.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Even the Bogan Backslappers Clique on here are picking Golovkin to beat their boy Geales. I think thats quite telling.


I didn't say Geale wouldn't win the fight, I agreed that Golovkin would most likely get the decision in a close fight.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I didn't say Geale wouldn't win the fight, I agreed that Golovkin would most likely get the decision in a close fight.


So you are agreeing with me Dales. That Golovkin will win the fight. You can't pick both fighters Dales.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

It will be interesting to see what the Under/Over is in this fight.

I don't see Geale winning, but I could see him going 10 or more rounds and if Geale does pull off the upset, it most likely is by points, so one could get up on the Over bet there.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Less than a month to go.

And the new...


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

HBO airing a 'road to GGG v Geale' 12 July too which will be cool to see too.

*HBO Boxing*

via press release:

ROAD TO GOLOVKIN/GEALE

PREMIERES SATURDAY, JULY 12 ON HBO®

June 25, 2014 - HBO Boxing presents "Road to Golovkin/Geale," an exhilarating special examining the upcoming middleweight title fight between undefeated champ Gennady Golovkin and former two-time champ Daniel Geale. In a highly anticipated 160-pound showdown set for the big stage at Madison Square Garden in New York on Saturday, July 26, Golovkin and Geale will finally meet in the ring. The encounter will be televised live on HBO World Championship Boxing ®.

The "Road to Golovkin/Geale" special will premiere Saturday, July 12 at 12:05 a.m. (ET/PT) on HBO. It will preview the long awaited meeting between two accomplished warriors who have been on a journey to confront each other in the ring. The special will provide all-new content including portraits of both fighters' path to this significant summertime showdown on boxing's leading television platform.

Golovkin, who had spectacular breakout year in 2013, brings a perfect 29-0 record with 26 KOs into the showdown. Geale, enormously popular in his native Australia, sports a professional ring record of 30-2 with 16 KOs. This marks his second fight in the United States.

The 15-minute special will also be available on the HBO On Demand® service, HBO GO® and at www.hbo.com/boxing as well as various other new media platforms that distribute the series.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Will keep an eye out for “Road to Golovkin/Geale” 

This is one huge fight and anyone trying to downplay that fact is only kidding themselves.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> HBO airing a 'road to GGG v Geale' 12 July too which will be cool to see too.
> 
> *HBO Boxing*
> 
> ...


Can you put this up in the announcements thingo a few days before it airs?

Maybe even tag me.
And a carrier pigeon...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Can you put this up in the announcements thingo a few days before it airs?
> 
> Maybe even tag me.
> And a carrier pigeon...


Would you like raisin toast and a cappuccino with that?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> Can you put this up in the announcements thingo a few days before it airs?
> 
> Maybe even tag me.
> And a carrier pigeon...


Yeah I can manage that. I wonder whether fox will air it here?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Yeah I can manage that. I wonder whether fox will air it here?


Probably pick it up off Youtube if they don't.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Spider said:


> Would you like raisin toast and a cappuccino with that?


Chips will do. :yep



bruiserh89 said:


> Yeah I can manage that. I wonder whether fox will air it here?


Cool. Don't they sometimes throw it up on the ME channel for free?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

If FOX don't show it Im sure it will be on you-tube. Geale fighting at Madison Square Garden Mundine getting rejected by Daniel Dawson. :lol Midnite Prowler.:yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Chips will do. :yep


*Prick!!*

Hey, I've lost 2.5kg so far in just under 3 weeks - so pretty happy about that.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Spider said:


> *Prick!!*
> 
> Hey, I've lost 2.5kg so far in just under 3 weeks - so pretty happy about that.


Near enough to a 1kg a week is great.

I put on a kg the last week, the negative side to traveling. atsch

We're still doing our box'n'burn routine though, just at home getting the folks involved too. Dad needs to get back in shape after his couple years of health issues.
We're throwing some basic weight training in to get his core strength back up.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> If FOX don't show it Im sure it will be on you-tube. Geale fighting at Madison Square Garden *Mundine getting rejected by Daniel Dawson*. :lol Midnite Prowler.:yep


Now that's good. :lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> Will keep an eye out for "Road to Golovkin/Geale"
> 
> This is one huge fight and anyone trying to downplay that fact is only kidding themselves.


:huh who is downplaying it


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> *Prick!!*
> 
> Hey, I've lost 2.5kg so far in just under 3 weeks - so pretty happy about that.


What, did you have a shit, shave, a shower and a hair cut?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> What, did you have a shit, shave, a shower and a hair cut?


:lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> What, did you have a shit, shave, a shower and a hair cut?


I'm gonna assume his hair and dirt doesn't weigh much, so that must be one hell of a turd he laid. :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> I'm gonna assume his hair and dirt doesn't weigh much, so that must be one hell of a turd he laid. :lol:


Nah he cut his toe nails as well that's half a ki .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> What, did you have a shit, shave, a shower and a hair cut?


...and took my shoes off before weighing in :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> ...and took my shoes off before weighing in :lol:


:lol: Thought as much.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

The odds are 1/20 for a Golovkin win with most bookies. Even though I give Geale an incredibly slim chance of winning (the only way I see him winning is by cuts or an injury to Golovkin) that's still pretty harsh odds.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Time flies when there's no decent forum around.


Danny Geale to make history in 2.5 weeks! :ibutt


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Not long till Geale leaves the ring in a stretcher with a concussion and is scared out of the ring from fighting again.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


>


Ahh. Nice one!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Not long till Geale leaves the ring in a stretcher with a concussion and is scared out of the ring from fighting again.


Talking shit, look like a D grade shit kicker :rofl


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Ahh. Nice one!


Golovkin looks and sounds like a quiet, relaxed, little family man. But........16 KO wins in a row says otherwise!


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Gee Golovkin doesn't even look like a fighter, they have him listed as 5'11 but he doesn't look that big...... When he talks it reminds me of KT


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

"You should see this Russian guy, training up at Big Bear" Haha. A Khazakstani might take exception to that.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Interesting, if he was from a place near the Russian border to Khazakstan he might feel more Russian..... Isn't this the problem now with Ukraine and people from the east feeling more aligned to Russia?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Danny _*sting like an electric eel*_ Geale to shock the world in 11 days! :smile


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Boxrec prob got things confused with the Super and Regular nonsense from WBA.
> 
> apparently Jarrod Fletcher will be fighting Daniel Jacobs for the WBA 'Regular' belt
> 
> http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/fletcher-to-fight-jacobs-for-wba-middleweight-title-248542


Lol who's this Wilcox fella ? " Golovkin brings little to the table " HE IS the table and your boys are living off the scraps thrown from it .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

1 week to go, Daniel shocks the world and silences the critics.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't think it would be a massive shock mate not if we are being honest here , Geale is the toughest test yet for GGG and Geale can box if need be and it's looking like he is sitting down more on his punches these days also , I see Daniel having his moments during the fight but will probably get sat down or cut up towards the end of the fight , I ain't winding you up either mate it's just the way I see it going .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Even in Australia he's a big outsider mate we know you're not winding us up.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> 1 week to go, Daniel shocks the world and silences the critics.


Looks like Geales dye's his hair. A bit vain.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

http://www.thegarden.com/events/2014/july/golovkin-vs-geale.html


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

http://roundbyroundboxing.com/g4-gennady-golovkin-vs-daniel-geale-conference-call-transcript/

Quotes from the article from Daniel Geale >>>

I would like to say that I am really excited to be fighting on such a big show at Madison Square Garden. It is going to be a perfect step for me, fighting a guy like Gennady, who is one of the hottest names in boxing today. I've been saying for years in Australia - I will fight the best fighters and this is the only way to do it. To do it like this, in Madison Square Garden, with my team and Gary Shaw, I couldn't be happier.

To be honest, Gennady has got titles and I want titles. That's my main goal here. I want to fight the best fighters and I want to win some titles and there is only one way to do that, whether he has a great record or not. You have to get in there and test yourself against the best fighters in the world.

To be honest, Gennady is the type of guy, he's got a powerful punch and everyone knows about his skills to back that up. You can't be one-dimensional in any way because he will find a hole. To me, that is good because I have to improve and I have to step up and fight at my best. Normally when I do fight great fighters, I step up and fight better as well. In this case I am going to make that happen.

It's always tricky in close fights. You want to be as convincing as possible for decisions to go your way and sometimes they don't. That makes you who you are. Those close losses, although they were disappointing, they did push me on to train harder and want to achieve more. I didn't feel as if I was beaten in either of those two fights, so it just motivated me to train harder. There is always going to be bad decisions in boxing - you can't let that affect you in any way. You just have to go out and do your job to the best of your ability.

Firstly, the Barker fight was frustrating - knocking him down in the 6th and not getting the decision, but you have to take it on the chin and come back from that. I didn't dwell on it too long. I got back in the gym and now I am on a huge show again fighting for a world title. I am coming over to the US trying to turn it around to get on the winning side of things. This next fight with Gennady is at a huge venue, Madison Square Garden and it is for titles, couldn't be any more than I want.

Gennady's fitness&#8230;I'm sure he is training very hard for this fight. If it does go the distance or even to the later rounds, we are not thinking it is going to be much easier in that respect. I am going out there expecting the best fighter that he can be and I am just going to go out there and do my thing. I have been the distance with plenty of great fighters in world title fights so I have that experience. If it's an advantage I am definitely going to make the most of it but we are expecting Golovkin to be strong later in the fight.

That's a good question. Mentally I have been preparing for the toughest fight of my life. It's going to be a tough fight against a very tough fighter. I put in a very difficult training camp. I feel since the Macklin fight fell through - things were looking great then, and now they have stepped up again. I have been confident throughout and I have been wanting to fight Gennady for a while. I believe that things happen for a reason and we are very excited about that.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Geale's odds have shortened from $8 to $5.25.

Golovkin has drifted from $1.07 to $1.15.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sam Soliman believes Daniel Geale has a chance of winning as long as he doesn’t try and go to war with Golovkin. Soliman thinks Geale can definitely out-box Golovkin if the fight goes the 12 rounds.

"My prediction is the fight will go the distance but victory will go to Geale if he fights to the right fight plan.”

Soliman says he wants to fight the winner.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

http://spleenvent.com/index.php/topic,5413.msg60355.html#msg60355

Daniel Geale v Gennady Golovkin July 26 Madison Square, New York.
WBA & IBO Middleweight Titles

Daniel Geale has taken it up a notch to Madison Square NY fighting WBA, IBO middleweight champion Gennady Golovkin, undefeated in 29 fights Golovkin's a reputable boxer boasting a 26KO record. Former IBF and WBA middleweight champion Daniel Geale is in for a night of pure world class boxing, Golovkin is renowned for his knock out approach, powerful punches and a force of skill beating all 29 challengers defending the WBA, IBO titles seven times along the way.

Geale has similar victories winning the prestige IBF title from German Sebastian Sylvester in 2011 successfully defending it the following year against WBA champion Felix Sturm both fights taking place in Germany a tough win via points. He is Australia's current number one champion ready to win the WBA belt from Golovkin, he is going in with some odds stacked against him 'not the first time won't be the last but believe me Geale has what it takes to keep the champ under the pump and on his toes. Team Geale have been in NY for two weeks preparing and training for an uproar finally getting the opportunity to step into the ring with the man The Ring named fighter of the year a boxer Geale has wanted to fight for over a year, putting rumours to rest and chasing one of the top boxing middleweights of the division.

Come this Sunday Geale has something to prove, he needs to prove he has the ability to out skill a powerful KO boxer that no-one has done and many of the boxing industry already see as the winner. It is the fight Geale has been waiting for, a perfect match up to test his strength and skills going in the underdog can only make you stronger he is Australia's number one champion fighting on the world stage against the best of the best 'hat's off to you Gealy', never to back down, made of the hard stuff sure to stand his ground this fight has the sting to deliver a fortuitous night of boxing with the potential to be fight of the year.

Australia Date & Times

Friday July 26 Official Weigh-In - 9pm

Sunday 27 Fight Night Madison Square Gardens NY - 10:30
Main Event PPV $39.95
http://www.mainevent.com.au/boxing/golovkin-vs-geale-


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

So what's this Geale fella's best performance/win?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> So what's this Geale fella's best performance/win?


Ahh come on Bogo "this Geale fella" is this legit ignorance or a shit stir?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Darren Barker on GGG v Geale:

“I was surprised at how fit and tough Geale was,” said Barker, who retired after losing to Felix Sturm, in his first title defense. “His boxing ability is also quite under rated. We watched Geale countless times and I was convinced that I could outbox him easily but, to be honest, he pretty much matched me in that department.

“Geale was slippery with his footwork, judged distance well, made me fall short and picked me off when I thought I was out of range.”

That all sounds promising but can Geale, THE RING’s No. 2-rated middleweight, make those tactics work against the unbeaten Golovkin? When facing a lethal puncher a fighter will move left to avoid the left hook, or move right to avoid the right hand while smothering the incoming with spoiling tactics. The trouble with Golovkin (29-0, 26 knockouts) is that he can damage an opponent with either hand and his strength, up close, appears nightmarish.

So can Geale (30-2, 16 knockouts) keep this relentless knockout artist at bay by utilizing his own hitting power?

“I don’t think Geale can hurt Golovkin,” said Barker, with a sigh. “He’s not a massive puncher and although he put me down with a body shot that was the only time I was ever hurt. Daniel is going to have to work hard and put it on him, but his biggest problem is the power. If he can take it then he has a chance because he throws so many punches, but I don’t think anyone can beat Golovkin.

“This guy is the total package and you have to be superman to take those shots. I hope Daniel doesn’t get stopped because I’ve spoken to him and he’s a really nice bloke, but I can’t see anything other than a late knockout.”

When speaking with Barker one gets the feeling that, like most of us, he sees something incredibly special in Golovkin who is the No. 1-rated middleweight behind THE RING champion Miguel Cotto. It’s not so much that he was solely writing off Geale, in essence the former titleholder predicted doom for the entire division.

Barker said, “There’s nobody going to bother Golovkin at middleweight. Gennady will have to move up because he’ll batter anyone at 160 pounds. Cotto would get annihilated and, in terms of British talent, Martin Murray doesn’t stand a chance. I’m not being disrespectful to Martin when I say that, it’s just if you’re a middleweight you’ve had it.

“Moving up is the only option for Golovkin because he can’t move down. Can you imagine those poor junior middleweights trying to deal with that?”

Barker is a success story and no longer has to concern himself with prepping for the best 160 pound fighters on the planet. “Dazzling Dal” annexed British, Commonwealth, European and world honors, before recurring hip injuries played a major part in his premature retirement. He hung up the gloves at 33 years old and has never looked back.

“I’ve kept busy and it’s nice not to get punched in the face anymore,” said Barker, who had just returned from a trip to Las Vegas, where he took in Canelo vs. Lara. “I boxed for 20 years so I miss the buzz and the build-up, but I don’t miss training or being injured. I struggled to be a fan of the sport when I was active and now that I’m retired I can enjoy it again.”


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> So what's this Geale fella's best performance/*win*?


Golovkin, on Sunday.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> "Moving up is the only option for Golovkin because he can't move down. *Can you imagine those poor junior middleweights trying to deal with that?"*


Strange comment, considering that's been the majority of Golovkins opponents.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> Strange comment, considering that's been the majority of Golovkins opponents.


Bit weird. I think he just meant not really fair on the smaller guys.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Bit weird. I think he just meant not really fair on the smaller guys.


I know, but the implication was as if this would be something new for Golovkin.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> So what's this Geale fella's best performance/win?


http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=272538&cat=boxer


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Final press conference >>>

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/boxing-emcevents


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*Daniel Geale dedicates world title bout against Gennady Golovkin to mum battling cancer*

As the bout draws close and Geale is inundated with pre-fight hype half a world away in New York, the quietly spoken former world champion looks to his mum, diagnosed with Non-Hodgkin Lymphoma, for inspiration.

"Mum is going through a bit of a tough time, but she's a tough girl," Geale said.

"She fights hard.

"Mum says, 'I'm fighting hard and I'm going to beat this too'.

"That gives me a lot of motivation.

"If she can battle through that and not give up I can do the same in the ring."

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-07-24/geale-dedicates-world-title-bout-to-sick-mum/5620154


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Golovkin don't look that big, i wouldn't be chasing the SMW's just yet if i were him, i reckon 154lbs is where the money is and he should be targeting PBF, Canelo and Cotto at that weight. Cotto won't and shouldn't fight him at 160lbs that's suicide.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Spider said:


> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=272538&cat=boxer


Checked that, doesn't give me context.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Checked that, doesn't give me context.


All Geale's wins are listed there :good


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Spider said:


> All Geale's wins are listed there :good


And I'm asking which was his best performance/win. I want to check the fight in which he performs the best, and would like context to the better names he's beaten. Boxrec doesn't give me that.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> And I'm asking which was his best performance/win. I want to check the fight in which he performs the best, and would like context to the better names he's beaten. Boxrec doesn't give me that.


Comes down to opinion really. Geale's best performances will be on Youtube. Watch them and make up your own mind.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> And I'm asking which was his best performance/win. I want to check the fight in which he performs the best, and would like context to the better names he's beaten. Boxrec doesn't give me that.


I think his demolition of Roman Karmazin was quite impressive, as was the shutout of Mundine in their second fight, his win over Felix Sturm is also quite impressive imo.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Spider said:


> Comes down to opinion really. Geale's best performances will be on Youtube. Watch them and make up your own mind.


Avoiding sitting through his entire career set is what I'm trying to get at, thanks.



Sawspan said:


> I think his demolition of Roman Karmazin was quite impressive, as was the shutout of Mundine in their second fight, his win over Felix Sturm is also quite impressive imo.


Cool, I'll check a few of those out, thanks man.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I think his demolition of Roman Karmazin was quite impressive, as was the shutout of Mundine in their second fight, his win over Felix Sturm is also quite impressive imo.


Equally his two wins world title wins in Germany could be suggested. That's why with a guy like Geale it's not an easy task to nominate his single best win.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Avoiding sitting through his entire career set is what I'm trying to get at, thanks.
> 
> Cool, I'll check a few of those out, thanks man.


No worries, i think the most recent Job he did on Garth Wood shows the he does have the killer instinct also, Geale's workrate and constant pressure are his two biggest advantages imo, he is also fairly quick and has good movement, which he will need to utilise to counter Golovkin's incredible ability to cut off the ring


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Odds at present from Sportingbet >>>

Golovkin win $1.12
Geale win $6.00

Golovkin win by KO $1.35
Golovkin win on PTS $4.74

Draw $26

Geale win by KO $17
Geale win on PTS $11


----------



## left jab danny (Jul 31, 2013)

Spider said:


> Odds at present from Sportingbet >>>
> 
> Golovkin win $1.12
> Geale win $6.00
> ...


Absolutely massive odds for Geale to win by decision.
I notice fightbet has a market were Geale is paying $3.50 just to make it through to the final bell.money for jam i reckon.
Go Gealey take him to school.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

left jab danny said:


> Absolutely massive odds for Geale to win by decision.
> I notice fightbet has a market were Geale is paying $3.50 just to make it through to the final bell.money for jam i reckon.
> Go Gealey take him to school.


I'm not really a gambler or I would have had a dabble on Geale while the odds were sky high.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

NEW YORK -- Gennady Golovkin's big fight with Daniel Geale on Saturday (HBO, 9:30 p.m. ET/PT) is almost here, and his trainer Abel Sanchez is hoping the most decorated opponent of Golovkin's career can test all the skills he has to offer.

*Geale [30-2 with 16 knockouts] is expected to be Golovkin's toughest opponent yet, largely because of his movement-heavy style and overwhelming punch output. *

At the final press conference at Madison Square Garden Golovkin expressed disdain for the July 12 Canelo Alvarez vs. Erislandy Lara bout, and said he didn't appreciate Lara's evasive tactics.

"I want a fight. Like Canelo and Lara? Terrible fight. Running, I don't like that. I like fighting," Golovkin said.

Geale has made it a point to not give Golovkin "an easy target," but Sanchez said his fighter won't be complaining after the fight even if Geale chooses to run.

http://www.sportsworldnews.com/arti...will-be-brought-out-by-daniel-geale-video.htm


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> I'm not really a gambler or I would have had a dabble on Geale while the odds were sky high.


I was thinking exactly the same thing if Geale goes 8-9. Rounds he can could POSSIBLY go the distance personally I don't think he will but @ 4-1 I will have a small ( 50 quid) on it .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/24549319/ko-king-golovkin-overcomes-tragedy/

"Geale is non-stop," Sanchez said.

"He throws punches for 12 rounds and is in great condition".

"He doesn't punch that hard, but you don't have to punch hard when you're landing combinations".

"You can knock somebody down that way too".

"That's what caused me restless nights at the beginning of camp, just trying to get around the fact we may have to go 12 rounds."


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing if Geale goes 8-9. Rounds he can could POSSIBLY go the distance personally I don't think he will but @ 4-1 I will have a small ( 50 quid) on it .


https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/24549319/ko-king-golovkin-overcomes-tragedy/

"Geale is non-stop," Sanchez said.

"He throws punches for 12 rounds and is in great condition".

"He doesn't punch that hard, but you don't have to punch hard when you're landing combinations".

"You can knock somebody down that way too".

"That's what caused me restless nights at the beginning of camp, just trying to get around the fact we may have to go 12 rounds."


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Spider said:


> Odds at present from Sportingbet >>>
> 
> Golovkin win $1.12
> Geale win $6.00
> ...


Geale is into $7 on Pts now


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> I'm not really a gambler or I would have had a dabble on Geale while the odds were sky high.


I've never trusted a man that doesn't gamble, drink or have a drivers licence (by choice)..... Truth is you're not a real Man are you? Fuck'n bulla Delia


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> I've never trusted a man that doesn't gamble, drink or have a drivers licence (by choice)..... Truth is you're not a real Man are you? Fuck'n bulla Delia


You made an arse of yourself here last time you got on the drink. This time is headed for total embarrassment :lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> You made an arse of yourself here last time you got on the drink. This time is headed for total embarrassment :lol:


I'll take feedback from a number of other for me to be satisfied with that statement champ..... Obviously that always going to be a risky proposition given this is the ultimate BSC


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> I'll take feedback from a number of other for me to be satisfied with that statement champ..... Obviously that always going to be a risky proposition given this is the ultimate BSC


Have another drink Kel :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Official weights >>>

Daniel Geale 72.2kg

Gennady Golovkin 72.5kg


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The weigh in >>>


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

Golovkin is a big Middleweight that is for sure.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Gary Shaw looks in good nick


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Kel said:


> Gary Shaw looks in good nick


Looks like he swallowed a fucking sheep.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Kel said:


> Gary Shaw looks in good nick


Buys all his clothes at Tent City.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

rocco said:


> Buys all his clothes at Tent City.


It's not a good look that's for sure :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

The Kid Taylor said:


> Golovkin is a big Middleweight that is for sure.


Neither of these guys are what you would call big middleweights. Pavlik was a big middle.


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

Kel said:


> Gary Shaw looks in good nick


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Neither of these guys are what you would call big middleweights. Pavlik was a big middle.


Tend to agree, there's talk about Golovkin dropping down to 154lbs without much problems......... A big middle shouldn't be able to do that.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> Gary Shaw looks in good nick


He looks like he ate James Toney.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Have $$$ on Geale myself and also combined with a multi bet


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

@7-1 I just put a few quid on Geale ( 1-14 on makes it impossible to bet GGG ) & a few quid on the dreaded @ 33-1 as well just for a laugh T . Good luck Geale I'm hoping he can get a result .


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> @7-1 I just put a few quid on Geale ( 1-14 on makes it impossible to bet GGG ) & a few quid on the dreaded @ 33-1 as well just for a laugh T . Good luck Geale I'm hoping he can get a result .


It's not a silly bet...good luck


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

"It has been pretty awesome how people have responded," Geale told AAP on the eve of the bout.

"Australians see that I'm fighting in such a huge place, Madison Square Garden, against a good opponent as well.

"Everyone is getting behind me and wants me to bring the titles home."

http://www.sportsfan.com.au/geale-o..._SPORT_4_GealeoutsidertoreclaimWBAbelt_270714


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

OMG!! Just remembered @Sox

Sox!! You OK mate??


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Francis75 said:


>


Daniel is a Good Boy.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Socks I have chosen your avatar for the next month -










I trust you honour bets.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I knew Geales would get destroyed by Golovkin. Not surprising at all. Geales is a good boxer but his pitter patter volume style + his average power/chin at the elite level is simply not enough to trouble a fighter Like Golovkin who looks something special. As someone said awhile ago, it may have been Josey I'm not sure, Geales is the Australian version of the UK's Darren Barker. A decent boxer in this era who can win a belt but someone who certainly won't reign for long.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I knew Geales would get destroyed by Golovkin. Not surprising at all. Geales is a good boxer but his pitter patter volume style + his average power/chin at the elite level is simply not enough to trouble a fighter Like Golovkin who looks something special. As someone said awhile ago, it may have been Josey I'm not sure, Geales is the Australian version of the UK's Darren Barker. A decent boxer in this era who can win a belt but someone who certainly won't reign for long.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I knew Geales would get destroyed by Golovkin. Not surprising at all. Geales is a good boxer but his pitter patter volume style + his average power/chin at the elite level is simply not enough to trouble a fighter Like Golovkin who looks something special. As someone said awhile ago, it may have been Josey I'm not sure, Geales is the Australian version of the UK's Darren Barker. A decent boxer in this era who can win a belt but someone who certainly won't reign for long.


I have been saying all along Matthew the knife Macklin was GGG biggest test to date


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> I have been saying all along Matthew the knife Macklin was GGG biggest test to date


Looks like the booze is destroying your memory as well >>>



Kel said:


> The majority of the backslapper brigade seems to be writing their boy Geale off in this fight..... I'm not so sure, I give Geale as good a chance as anyone to deflate the tyres and the possible myth that is ---------- Gennady Golvkin


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Full props to Geale, he had the belief and the courage to face GGG when a lot of others wouldn't. Still not sure how anyone thought that Geale had a chance against him and were saying that GGG was over rated. the guy was and is a beast


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Full props to Geale, he had the belief and the courage to face GGG when a lot of others wouldn't. Still not sure how anyone thought that Geale had a chance against him and were saying that GGG was over rated. the guy was and is a beast


It seems rumours of your death were premature.

GGG is a beast all right.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Spider said:


> It seems rumours of your death were premature.
> 
> GGG is a beast all right.


Sorry to disappoint, I'm still alive and kicking


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Sorry to disappoint, I'm still alive and kicking


:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Full props to Geale, he had the belief and the courage to face GGG when a lot of others wouldn't. Still not sure how anyone thought that Geale had a chance against him and were saying that GGG was over rated. the guy was and is a beast


 We probably went with our hearts over our heads I will admit I thought GGG was over rated. Sturm was wise to dog a fight with him I hope Gealey is not psychologically damaged by a hellacious beating like that. I hope he can come back and possibly earn a shot at Quillin,Soliman or something.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

He spoke well but I still think he looked at the ref and said no more


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

"This is fight, this not game this fight, i love fight"

Fav part of the interview :bbb


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> We probably went with our hearts over our heads I will admit I thought GGG was over rated. Sturm was wise to dog a fight with him I hope Gealey is not psychologically damaged by a hellacious beating like that. I hope he can come back and possibly earn a shot at Quillin,Soliman or something.


It was a schoolboy error by you and some of the bogan backslappers picking Geales. What on earth were you thinking ? You've been relegated to the lower divisions now and will have to work your way back up to the top level. Your posting career has been put back a year or two.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> It was a schoolboy error by you and some of the bogan backslappers picking Geales. What on earth were you thinking ? You've been relegated to the lower divisions now and will have to work your way back up to the top level. Your posting career has been put back a year or two.


I honestly thought Sox would be posting more than he has been in recent days but i guess he's taking this harder than most after all his expectations and predictions turned to dust , come on Sox come back mate we all get fights wrong it's no big shits .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I honestly thought Sox would be posting more than he has been in recent days but i guess he's taking this harder than most after all his expectations and predictions turned to dust , come on Sox come back mate we all get fights wrong it's no big shits .


He's not the only one disappointed around here I can assure you. As much as I wanted to select Geale to win I just couldn't see how he was going to do it. So went with GGG. But I so much wanted to be wrong.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Spider said:


> He's not the only one disappointed around here I can assure you. As much as I wanted to select Geale to win I just couldn't see how he was going to do it. So went with GGG. But I so much wanted to be wrong.


Same here....gutted for him...prob just me but I didn't think he looked like he was fit...he looked "soft".....still no excuses though....GGG is a machine. Not sure where Geale can go from here?...I personally don't want to see Mundine in the ring again so hopefully he doesnt go there.

My massive multi bet didnt come off....it was paying about $7k ....had 4 footy matches into a horse called Sino Eagle into Geale winning ...nearly there  ahhhhh next time


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> Same here....gutted for him...prob just me but I didn't think he looked like he was fit...he looked "soft".....still no excuses though....GGG is a machine. Not sure where Geale can go from here?...I personally don't want to see Mundine in the ring again so hopefully he doesnt go there.
> 
> My massive multi bet didnt come off....it was paying about $7k ....had 4 footy matches into a horse called Sino Eagle into Geale winning ...nearly there  ahhhhh next time


It wouldn't surprise me greatly if Daniel Geale calls it a day. I'm sure he'll give any decision time, but he strikes me as a guy with too much going for him to want to continue. He's already made his money. It might be time to enjoy it.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Oska said:


> Same here....gutted for him...prob just me but I didn't think he looked like he was fit...he looked "soft".....still no excuses though....GGG is a machine. Not sure where Geale can go from here?...I personally don't want to see Mundine in the ring again so hopefully he doesnt go there.
> 
> My massive multi bet didnt come off....it was paying about $7k ....had 4 footy matches into a horse called Sino Eagle into Geale winning ...nearly there  ahhhhh next time


You will probably find the majority here are gutted for young Geale but hey ho fought the best out their the guy is probably feeling what Hatton felt after getting parked up by Pac and it will bf a shame to go out in a loss , how would Soliman v Geale do down under as a PPV ? It's an obvious fight or am I off base ?


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> You will probably find the majority here are gutted for young Geale but hey ho fought the best out their the guy is probably feeling what Hatton felt after getting parked up by Pac and it will bf a shame to go out in a loss , how would Soliman v Geale do down under as a PPV ? It's an obvious fight or am I off base ?


Dont think it would do that well IMO and wouldnt think it would eventuate anyway....Geale would have to work his way back into contention again. Maybe he could go for the WBO strap...fight the winner of Jacobs and Fletcher? Just putting it out there. Jacobs is ranked 2.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> We probably went with our hearts over our heads I will admit I thought GGG was over rated. Sturm was wise to dog a fight with him I hope Gealey is not psychologically damaged by a hellacious beating like that. I hope he can come back and possibly earn a shot at Quillin,Soliman or something.


Gealey still has plenty to offer.... I can see him beating Quillan


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Geale would beat Soliman but unless Soliman has the IBF strap the fight is pointless, it would not sell that great in Oz PPV unless another big fight like Brown v Leapai was on the card


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Gealey still has plenty to offer.... I can see him beating Quillan


 He's rated #4 by the WBO according to fightnews.

http://www.fightnews.com/rankings-2

I would like to see him fight Saunders then Jacob or Korobov in the U.S and see if he can earn a Quillan shot. Or because he has a decent ranking and is coming off a bad loss see if Shaw can get him a voluntary shot against Quillan. Don't know what the T.V or promotional situation is with Quillan though.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Kel said:


> Geale would beat Soliman but unless Soliman has the IBF strap the fight is pointless, it would not sell that great in Oz PPV unless another big fight like Brown v Leapai was on the card


Disagree then I agree...wouldnt sell that great. Soliman beats Geale..IMO.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He's rated #4 by the WBO according to fightnews.
> 
> http://www.fightnews.com/rankings-2
> 
> I would like to see him fight Saunders then Jacob or Korobov in the U.S and see if he can earn a Quillan shot. Or because he has a decent ranking and is coming off a bad loss see if Shaw can get him a voluntary shot against Quillan. Don't know what the T.V or promotional situation is with Quillan though.


Cant see why Geale cannot fight the winner of Jacobs & Fletcher (Jacobs)...then face Quillan!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Oska said:


> Cant see why Geale cannot fight the winner of Jacobs & Fletcher (Jacobs)...then face Quillan!!


 That would be good but let's see how the GGG loss affects him but hope he get's back on the horse so to speak.:good


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> That would be good but let's see how the GGG loss affects him but hope he get's back on the horse so to speak.:good


Mate he didn't get hurt at all. Some were complaining the stoppage was too early, but teh ref did him a massive favour, if that fight were aloud to go on he would have gotten badly hurt.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Mate he didn't get hurt at all. Some were complaining the stoppage was too early, but teh ref did him a massive favour, if that fight were aloud to go on he would have gotten badly hurt.


 Im talking about how it affects him mentally he has lost twice before but never been owned like that. Some fighters handle losses like that better than others let's wait and see.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Im talking about how it affects him mentally he has lost twice before but never been owned like that. Some fighters handle losses like that better than others let's wait and see.


Ya can't just wipe him like that.... Have some faith, I don't see much quit in him


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Ya can't just wipe him like that.... Have some faith, I don't see much quit in him


 Im still a Geale nuthugger mate and hope you're right. As I said I hope he targets Quillan.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Check this out - this is funny shit:



The Kid Taylor said:


> Golovkin is a big Middleweight that is for sure.





Francis75 said:


> Neither of these guys are what you would call big middleweights. Pavlik was a big middle.





Kel said:


> Tend to agree, there's talk about Golovkin dropping down to 154lbs without much problems......... A big middle shouldn't be able to do that.


Meanwhile, over at ESB:



perko said:


> Just wondering if GGG would ever contemplate dropping the 6 pounds and calling Floyd out - surely it would be the fight of the decade. Opinions .





KelandBeave said:


> PBF is 5'8 and a small 147, Golovkin is 5'11 and a big 160
> 
> Not really the right weight division


:lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

:lol: the mind boogles, people cutting and pasting quotes from two different forums........ That'll fuck'n do me, I'm off on a 4wk break to live a life :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

I know who wears the pants in that relationship ^^^ :yep


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> That'll fuck'n do me, I'm off on a 4wk break to live a life :yep


You need it.

Have a good trip.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Wholly shit! Geale got stopped in 3! Yeah I know. A little behind the times. I've been away for work with not data connection.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Wholly shit! Geale got stopped in 3! Yeah I know. A little behind the times. I've been away for work with not data connection.


Tyson got stopped by Buster Douglas, too, in case you missed it.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Haha. Piss off! You're right. I have just come out from under my rock. Just watching the Browne fight now.


----------

